# SilverFlame XL 125gr broadhead



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Idaho is a funny state, with funny laws. You cannot use mechanical heads, so the Epek is out for Idaho. What is a guy to do? This is what I came up with SilverFlames...

















The facts speak for themselves:

Ferrule Material: AlZnMgCu1,5 F53 Internationally better known under the ASTM designation 7075 T6

This high-strength aluminum alloy contains a tensile strength of 540 N/mm² which is approx. 1.5 times stronger than average construction steel and is used in many cases, where high-strength, but light materials are needed.

Aircraft engineers as well as the top technical designers of world class racing bicycles, appreciate the advantages derived from this material. The ferrules are manufactured in a CNC process. They are in turn ground in a vibratory in order to remove even the finest remaining burr particles. The surface finish will be done with anodizing in the color black silk matt.

As technical characteristic the ferrules show a "round butt", thus a radius to the arrow shaft. Consequently the use of conical washers (U.B.A.R.'s etc.) is eliminated, thus minimizing retraction resistance of the arrow from the practice target.

The thickest portion of the ferrule has a diameter of 8.5mm (> 21/64") and is thus somewhat thicker than most of today's more common carbon hunting shafts, with diameters amounting to somewhat less than 8mm (5/16").

The transition between the main body and the shank, which get screwed together with the thread into the insert, was turned not on 90°, but provided with a small radius by 0.5mm. This radius effectively provides two distinct advantages, an increased bending stability and allows for the self-centering in the insert of the arrow shaft. Blade

Material: X90CrMoV18

Internationally also known under the ASTM designation 440 B. You will recognize that alloy from high-grade hunting knives as well

In actual bowhunting practice you will appreciate the first-class combination of edge-retention and easy resharpening.

The blades are a ready to use right out of the box! That's right, both the assembled broadheads as well as the replacement blades are razor sharp and will take the hair off your arm effortlessly. Handle with the utmost precaution!! SAFETY FIRST AND ALWAYS!! CNC-Laser cuts the blades from a tool steel board. The thickness of 1.80mm (.071") and the grinding of the cutting edges are made in a CNC wet-grinding process to preserve the hardness of the steel. No other manufacturer offers this blade strength!! Prior to this process the blades are bead-blasted and vibratory ground.

The blades are precisely tempered to 55-57 HRC. In order to ensure a homogenous molecular structure of the steel, the blades are then subzero quenched in a special cooling chamber.

The final process in achieving razor sharpness is accomplished by de-burring of the edges on a wheel containing elephant leather and a special polish paste.

The rear blade (trailing edge) is not sharpened at the factory. This feature serves the intended purpose, as well as the rounded off ferrule, an easier arrow retraction. All blades have a cutting diameter of 1-1/8" to meet all relevant hunting laws and regulations worldwide.

The treatment of the blades is made by a specialized company for high-quality industrial knives in Germany's "knifemaker capital city" SOLINGEN. Screws

The two screws used for blade attachment (M2.5 x 5) are made from stainless steel (V2A).

The screw head has a TORX drive (T6), which is considerably more durable than a hexagonal or slot drive.

The screws are not standard parts. They are manufactured exclusively for the SilverFlame Broadheads. The radius of the screw head corresponds to that of the ferrule.

Now that is one impressive broadhead!!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

All of that and only two blades???


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You better glue some big vanes on those knitting needles of yours if you wanna hope to get those things to fly past 10 yards. Hell, as long as you're shooting a traditional style head you might as well shoot a traditional style bow with an arrow that has the poop to stabilize that big piece of metal. :wink: 

They look very well built and very deadly indeed.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You better glue some big vanes on those knitting needles of yours if you wanna hope to get those things to fly past 10 yards. Hell, as long as you're shooting a traditional style head you might as well shoot a traditional style bow with an arrow that has the poop to stabilize that big piece of metal. :wink:
> 
> They look very well built and very deadly indeed.


Looks like a traditional head but was engineered for compound speeds (300fps +). This head could bring our worlds together, well maybe just for a minute. I talk to Markus the mastermind behind them, he said any vane that will stabilize your field tip will stabilize this head. :shock: I will be conducting some test. All the guys I talk to say they fly excellent. Must be that precision German engineering. :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> All of that and only two blades???


Let me put it in terms you will understand. Would you rather have two smokin' hot chicks or three ugly ones? I rest my case.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

None of the above...you apparently don't know me very well. I choose option 'C'...Three smoking hot chicks! I guess you little trolls can only get two?...lame


----------



## raykingleaves (Nov 6, 2008)

-/O_- -oooo- -BaHa!-


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would love to see some of these. Maybe I will run into you slope and I can check them out. They are certainly to pricey to just buy a pack to play with. I have also heard they are a very good BH with great flight. keep us updated on them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I talk to Markus the mastermind behind them, he said any vane that will stabilize your field tip will stabilize this head.


Coughcoughcoughcoughcoughcoughcoughbull****coughcoughcoughcough.

What planet did Markus do his testing on? One with no wind, atmosphere, or gravity...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

O.K. I did some of my own testing. Keep in mind that the target I am shooting at is not a vegas face target it is smaller, the yellow on this target is the size of a nickel not a fifty cent piece. I am not going to lie I was a little nervous to launch one of these precious babies down the lane. I have to say WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!! The first picture is 20 yards I shot one arrow at a time. the first shot was a little right, next shot a little left, third x-ring. All of these would be x-rings on a vegas face. The next picture was at thirty yards, x-ring  . There is some wind in my backyard today, I would say this was a fair test. I will be shooting it at longer distances, but for now I am way impressed. Here are my specs. 368 grain victory hv v1 350 spine arrow, 125 grain head, 2 inch blazers, shooting 71 pounds @296fps.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shooting


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

That ELITE is a worthy weapon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You mean you didn't have to use feathers to get those to fly right? Just little two inch vanes? That just absolutely can't be.... especially with a nice big two blade broadhead. You sure there isn't some newsflash somewhere about the universe starting to tear in half? :lol: Nice shooting NS.... thats cool that they're working well for you. The cutouts in that aluminum are actually pretty cool looking as well.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> That ELITE is a worthy weapon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't even get me started on how much I love Envy #0029...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice group little buddy.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Nice group little buddy.


Just don't put it forty yards in front of him outside of the truck on a dirt road in ND! :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Nice group little buddy.
> ...


 South Dakota, get it straight. I suck, I am not a road hunter, it has been proven. Bowhunting takes time, piling out of a truck and trying to shoot does not work for me. (unless you have a shotgun and birds are involved)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Trust me, it doesn't work for Shane either... :shock:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Trust me, it doesn't work for Shane either... :shock:


**** long bows! :evil: Ruined my perfect killing record!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The longbow had nothing to do with it. It was the rummy holding the longbow trying to shoot it accurately without his glasses on! IDIOT!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Glasses are for amatuers! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No, glasses are for blind people. YOU are blind, put your wifes new boobs on hold for a while get some laser surgery already. Idiot!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

These new bows make archery hunting soooo easy I have to do something to make it challenging...hunt with my eyes closed! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: I think you should just hunt out of a treestand. North Slapp seems to think it's just a nut and a bolt.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> :roll: I think you should just hunt out of a treestand. North Slapp seems to think it's just a nut and a bolt.


Killing out of a treestand easy...Finding the RIGHT spot not so easy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3awxn3ui]:roll: I think you should just hunt out of a treestand. North Slapp seems to think it's just a nut and a bolt.


Killing out of a treestand easy...Finding the RIGHT spot not so easy.[/quote:3awxn3ui]

At least we agree on one thing. Finding a spot is not easy, but killing can be... Sometimes not.

I've been busted by deer up in a tree almost as much as I have been busted on the ground. You do have a slight advantage but they still can peg you if you're not on your toes. Elk on the other hand are plumb stupid when you're in a tree. You can practically do jumping-jacks and they won't even look up at you. Deer are just plain twitchy from the get-go.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You get caught because you stink. I mean the smell of rotten duck butter/cheese is not a normal forest smell.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Guilty...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

But Tex didnt you "used" to think that the "High Speed","High Dollar", freakin Scentlok suit was a guarantee! Duck butter or not man that thing should work, after all it does on TV! I still cannot believe you joined the ranks of thousands and bought that gimmick! Forget the Wind, yeah right! :roll: :mrgreen: SUCKER!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've still got and use my carbon suit. Call me a sucker all you want, I believe it has helped me bag animals. I don't think anything will 100% guarantee they will not smell you, but I do place stock in the fact that the cleaner and more scent free you are, the better your odds are of slipping one past the goalie. Keeping your body clean is one thing but keeping your breath and head clean are far more important. I think 90% of human odor comes from the head. During a hunt I will always stay away from smelly, stinky foods (garlic, onions, BBQ) and I always brush my teeth with peroxide and baking soda. 

Yup, no more idiotic words were coined than the ones in to the phrase "forget the wind, just hunt" STUPID!

Being scent free and clean in the woods just makes "scents". :wink:


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

I love reading old threads, ol' Bob I suspect still has never shot one but still knows it all.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

fastcamo said:


> I love reading old threads, ol' Bob I suspect still has never shot one but still knows it all.


I suspect ol' Bob did alright a time or two. Do what ever floats your boat


----------

